# NVR Switch



## Barreller (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Guys and Happy Christmas from the UK!!

I need an NVR switch for my table mounted DW625EL. They don't seem to be available in the UK. Can anybody recommend a supplier from the US?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Try the links below

Power Tool NVR Switch : Buy Power Tool NVR Switch at Axminster Power Tool Centre

Wealden Tool Company Limited NVR switch

========



Barreller said:


> Hi Guys and Happy Christmas from the UK!!
> 
> I need an NVR switch for my table mounted DW625EL. They don't seem to be available in the UK. Can anybody recommend a supplier from the US?
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Barreller said:


> Hi Guys and Happy Christmas from the UK!!
> 
> I need an NVR switch for my table mounted DW625EL. They don't seem to be available in the UK. Can anybody recommend a supplier from the US?
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

Bob's links are good and Axminster is reasonably handy. OK, having spent time in South Devon I know North Devon and North Somerset are a fair trek away. 
US ones would be the wrong voltage anyway. 
I would have thought that your local electrical wholesaler could order up NVR switches if they haven't got them in stock. All the schools workshops I've seen use them and so do commercial ones. RS Components surely list them.
Welcome to rswww.com

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Barreller (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Guys and thanks for the replies. What I didn't say, as this is a US forum, is that my router is 110 volt. Axminster (or "Toys for Boys" as it is known around here) only do a 240 volt version.

Steve


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I got mine from Charnwood W025 Nvr Switch, For Use With Any Router Table CNWW025 from Wokingham Tools
There should be no problem running a 110v tool from it as it is lower powered and still should take the amps.


----------



## Barreller (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Mike.

I emailed Charnwood and they replied that their switch is only for 240volts. Incidentally the DW625EL is 1850 watts so at 110 volts the current is more than double that at 240 volt for the same power (I'm not sure that you can do a simple Ohms law on this but it has to be close!) It seems that the only one available generally in the UK is the Trend one at £80 which seems a bit steep for a switch!! I'm still looking.

Steve


----------

